# L.P.G. Carriers.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning all,
Does anyone know the name and size of the first ship to carry liqued gas. It seems Stevie Clarks converted one and called her Methane something, also Gibsons converted some of their coasters. Any help would be much appreciated. Regards to all, janathull


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
The Clarke's vessel was:
METHANE PIONEER 1958 in association with Conch Methane.
Built in 1945 as MARLINE HITCH renamed DON AURELIO 1946-NORMARTI 1951


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> The Clarke's vessel was:
> METHANE PIONEER 1958 in association with Conch Methane.
> Built in 1945 as MARLINE HITCH renamed DON AURELIO 1946-NORMARTI 1951


Ruud,

20 minutes for a quality answer.... not bad Sir, not bad at all. (Jester) 

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa there......Methane Pioneer was the first ship to carry liquid NATURAL gas (LNG) but not the first ship to carry liquid PETROLEUM gas (LPG).

I can't remember the first LPG carrier (I will find it, I promise) but I wanted to get in quick before everyone got too excited :>))


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

The first LPG tanker was the "Rasmus Tholstrup", 765 DWT. built for the Danish company Kosangas in 1953

Cheers Frank


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Correct Frank, you beat me to it, Rasmus Tholstrup was the first purpose-built LPG carrier.

Phil


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Phil, I would of been mad if I had missed this. I posted a Quiz question last year on the subject.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7492&highlight=tanker

I have also sailed on one of Trans Kosan's (Kosangas) ships and she was the "Mary Else Tholstrup" her photo is on the following link.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/37952/cat/503/si/tholstrup/perpage/24

Cheers Frank


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

some further facts, and a pic, of "Rasmus Tholstrup" may be found at
http://www2.eitzen-group.com/data/File/Eitzen Magazine/eitzen news 4.pdf

(page/thumbnail 12)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I am a bit puzzled because I seem to remember an English flag coaster that got converted to carry liquid gas sometime before 1953, maybe Im wrong. The particular gas Im after is L.P.G and not L.N.G. Regards.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Could you be thinking of Gibsons' "Dryburgh"-- mentioned on here at:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3956


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

I have had a look at the Gibsons jobbie and she is not the one Im thinking of. Being me I have more than likely got my ships mixed up. Thanks everybody.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

methane pioneer ........I did a run job on her in November 61 from Canvey Island to lay her up in Cardiff what happened after that I don,t know Steveson Clark were the managers ....I scored the brand new "Maplehurst" because the pool never told us it was just a run job so SC offered most of the crowd that job as a kind of compensation I have a couple of pics but not good ones they seem hard to find .........I thought she was a decent little ship .....Backsplice..........oh as a ps she had been replaced by the new " Methane Princess"


----------



## tuxan (Mar 10, 2007)

I know this is a long shot - but do you have any photos of the Methane Pioneer?
Adrian


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

hello tuxan There is a photo in the gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/10060/cat/503/si/methane/perpage/12


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

hello Tuxan ...........I see my pal has directed you to a copy here on siteI,ll email you another one during the next day or so .... Backsplice


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Natalie O Warren. ex Cape Diamond, C1-A type.

Warren Petroleum, Oklahoma purchased her in 1946 and had her converted at Beaumont, Texas. Became the world's first ship devoted entirely to the carriage of LPG. In service from November 1947 running Houston to New York. Sold to Oivind Lorentzen in 1961, trading West Indies & Curacao to East Coast South America as Mundogas West. Scrapped Spain 1967.

This info from 'From America to United States, Part 1' Sawyer and Mitchell. 

Cheers
Cisco


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that cisco, its an eye opener because I thougt the first conversion job was British. Regards janathull


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

No probs..

There was a photo in the gallery a week or two back of her sister ship but I just can't find it.

First gas tankers I recall seeing were in either Barcelona or Valencia in the early 60's. Purpose built ships of maybe 1000 tons running from I think Arzew. Sticks in my mind because a stray cat had decided that our ship was a good feeder. The old man's wife thought it was luverlee..the old man didn't. I was given the job of getting rid of the cat..several attempts over several days were unsuccessful. Third attempt saw me heading off ashore with cat tucked under arm...ship ahead of us was a little gas tanker with the poop just below the level of the wharf.. food smells coming out of the accomodation..I just launched the cat through an open doorway... it didn't come back that time


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

They more than likely ate it. Have been off line for a couple of days but thanks for the info. Regards janathull


----------

